# Any tips?



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

Flip and I were picked from our agility class to participate in a demo at the big pet expo this weekend:

http://www.petexpomilwaukee.com/

Do you think I should take him to the park and run him first, or maybe take him for a long walk or something? I know he's going to be pretty hyped up!

I'm a little nervous myself.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

I dont compete, but Yes i would let my dog run some steam off. It is not too long of a course where he will be too tired and it would help him focus. I also know people who do alot of obedience exercies to get their dog focused on them before going into the ring.


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

Honestly I don't think I can ever get him TOO tired! lol
He's got so much energy, he's not hyper, but sometimes even in class he'll get The Zoomies. :/

I forget he's only almost 11 months old sometimes.


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

I would get there a little early and walk him around the expo a bit if you can. He's going to be very overstimulated by all the exciting things! Then perhaps some in crate time to let him relax in the new environment. Then take him out for a pee etc, maybe do a little obedience to get his focus on you. Exercise him if that's something that cools him down rather than hypes him up. And try to have fun! It's an exhibition - it's almost better if he does do something silly, the crowd will love him.


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

Cdnjennga said:


> I would get there a little early and walk him around the expo a bit if you can. He's going to be very overstimulated by all the exciting things! Then perhaps some in crate time to let him relax in the new environment. Then take him out for a pee etc, maybe do a little obedience to get his focus on you. Exercise him if that's something that cools him down rather than hypes him up. And try to have fun! It's an exhibition - it's almost better if he does do something silly, the crowd will love him.



LOL, that's a good thing because I am 99.9% sure that he will do something silly. He is definitely a clown. 


Thanks for the advice you guys.


----------



## debjen (Jan 4, 2010)

I would definitely get there early enough to walk him around some so he can get use to the environment..

Depending on how long you are going to be there I would probably pack like I am going to a show..crate, treats, toys, water, bowls, etc..if you have a dolly or cart to put everything on because you never know how far you are going to have to pack things in..looks like you will be indoors so shouldn't need a canopy..LOL..I often bring a towel or sheet to drape over the crate to give my dogs some privacy..as I have some OCD dogs who scratch or lick the crate bars..I find if I cover up all but the bottom inch or 2 they have to lie down in order to see out.so they have to rest a little


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

More good tips, thank you! 

We are the first act of the expo, so the rest of the day is ours.

Because we are exhibitors, we can walk around with our pets, so that will be cool. We also live pretty close to the venue, so we can always take him home if we want to. I don't want to mess around with a crate. 


The sheet trick is an awesome idea!


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

Also, maybe *I* should run around the dog park a few times to steady my nerves as well. LOL


----------



## debjen (Jan 4, 2010)

I hear sucking on a peppermint is suppose to help mask your nerves from the dog..don't know if it works but you might give it a try..*G*


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Agreed on the peppermint. My mom gets very nervous before performance events, so she takes rescue remedy (an herbal thing).


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

I am not a nervous person usually, but this is freaking me out!
I used to show my horse in 4-H and didn't even break a sweat.

Thank you for the advice.

I have rescue remedy for the pets...hehehe.

I will grab some starlight mints...they make me sad though.
They were my old horse's favorite thing ever, so everytime I see or smell them I miss him a little.


----------



## debjen (Jan 4, 2010)

Okay so what is the worse that can happen..dog runs out of the ring..been there done that have the video to prove it..dog runs around the ring while you stand there helpless to get his attention back or to get him to run the way you want him to run..been there done that have the video to prove it..your dog is running great and all of sudden right then and there he needs to take a dump or lift a leg..been there done that have the video to prove it..dog sits at the start line going "huh"..been there done that have the video to prove it...

Moral of the story whatever can go wrong has gone wrong before for just about everyone else at some time..all it does is provide good video for the blooper reel at the next awards banquet...*G*..


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

LOL, thanks again debjen. 

Whatever happens tomorrow, I'm sure it will be fun!

I even bought peppermints.


----------



## debjen (Jan 4, 2010)

Let us know how it goes.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

GOOD LUCK!!! Are you making your husband come along to take pictures? Well you should!!


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

I did, he did!

The digital ones didn't turn out very well, but he used my film camera, hopefully that worked!


----------



## highhorse (Sep 17, 2008)

At one of Inca's first agility shows, she ran over to the ring steward and jumped on her knee for a cuddle. It took me 5 seconds to get her back and guess what, my clear round was marred by a 5 second time penalty. Another time she wouldn't go past jump seven because there was a man ring steward in the corner at the back of the jump. Got her back and she bogged off up the A frame and looked at her admiring audience from the top of it. As a previous member said, your dog couldn't do anything that hasn't been done before.


----------



## Rocketagility (Apr 27, 2010)

Good luck to you and Flip you say he is only 11 months old well that is very young for a poodle to actually work perfectly for you in that type situation so please don't stress over what Flip does or doesn't do, it will just be your part of the act if he act silly and has zoomies.

As for what to do I would say from now till then work on making yourself more fun, run with your dog, treat checkins on walks and runs and take him biking. Anything to show him you are a fast leader. Anything that is stressful for him he might try to avoid as he is young and he may not completely understand the behaviour, so keep it fun. As for running your dog before the show fine but don't over do it. I know with my Std if I do too much with him before going into the ring he thinks he is done working so I almost go straight from crate to ring/demo.

Again expect the worst and just have fun.


{Flip and I were picked from our agility class to participate in a demo at the big pet expo this weekend:

Blank

Do you think I should take him to the park and run him first, or maybe take him for a long walk or something? I know he's going to be pretty hyped up!

I'm a little nervous myself.}


----------

